# All About PARIS



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/westla


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## KaEL- (Sep 22, 2008)

^^


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Seems like HK's thread got hijacked. Anyway, great shots HK as usual.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics hkskyline kay:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/photographer/081029


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

Our capital is so beautiful!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*~ PARIS ~* No other like it!  

Thank u hkskyline :cheers:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Paris is beautiful. It looks like its been built by artists with great taste.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

#1 鐵塔










#2 係鐵塔個裙底炒返上去










#3 每晚特定時間, 鐵塔仲會開晒閃燈, 好鬼靚, 可惜影相影唔到個effect!!!










#4 凡爾賽宮










#5 凡爾賽宮










#6 聖母院內一排排滿載祝福既燭光










#7 虔誠既信徒










#8 在聖母院外天真瀾漫既小女孩










#9 聖心教堂










#10 冇時間入去羅浮宮睇蒙羅麗莎的微笑, 只係係外影左d風景相










#11 好鍾意呢個羅浮宮既倒影










More photos : http://www.pbase.com/mr_t/paris


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Where is Paris ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Paris :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

noonghandi said:


> Paris is beautiful. It looks like its been built by artists with great taste.


Yes, it is, it was and they do! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Eiffel tower pics are amazing kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/antline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hkskyline said:


>


Nice photo


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

^^Yeah, a classic view.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :yes:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Paris is -always- awesome... I love this city...


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*Lovely as always... * :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Paris is -always- awesome... I love this city...


Thx for the sweet comments, Christos  :cheers:

If I may say so myself, PARIS ROCKS!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ac520 * from dchome :


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ These last few shots are simply spectacular..:drool: :bow::bow::bow:

Thank you for sharing :cheers1:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Mine aren't that good, but I hope you'll like them  All taken from the Eiffel Tower of course.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/ginwong


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Woww Paris..... The most nice city I ever been, no doubt.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

I LOVE PARIS!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/tonymak


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thx for the sweet comments, Christos  :cheers:
> 
> If I may say so myself, PARIS ROCKS!!!


PG Paris city is always awesome; its the first city who i like to visit some day... :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/tonymak


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW the view from Eiffel Tower really rocks :rock:


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

all pictures taken by me ans visible on this site about paris 











the new floating swimming pool 









police in the bois de boulogne









the park : bois de boulogne









the seine on a day of a nice sunset


















the place des vosges on a sunday










cour saint emilion : a pedestrian shopping area










café in the marais 









a concert on bastille day









parc de bercy in autumn 










an exibition at grand palais









more photographs on this site of photographies of paris and france


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Paris is w/o doubt one of the most beautiful major cities in the world. This thread only proves that this statement is 100% true. 
Thanks for the pictures. :cheers:


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

From the site from paris


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Saint Etienne du Mont









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvonr/4014727879/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

La Défense









Dany (Picasaweb)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Quartier latin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terretta/2899321507/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

View from Notre-Dame









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zagreusfm/4411210132/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Opéra Garnier*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_csuhai/2595393490/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/designldg/3991553054/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ganymede2009/4111072077/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/meteorry/50720002/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/albaret-boit/2895573245/


----------



## Henry IV (May 22, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hillman * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Chateau de Versailles is indeed a great, very nice structure - chateau :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing photos


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Wonderful view from eiffel tower
Monparnasse tower looks a bit lonely and heavy for Paris cityscape, IMO


hkskyline said:


> By *hillman * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi, hkskyline thank you for the thread 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olgasch/3660226529/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lew135/3917163835/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/2746340563/in/set-72157603479878072


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2833656657/in/set-72157623850191189










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyter/3238548907/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaingillet/3564104314/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Jardin de Reuilly









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3183877561/


Parc de la Villette









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zagreusfm/4353929570/in/set-72157622657886788/


Jardins d'Albert-Kahn









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4538425531/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Parc de Bagatelle









Benchaum (Wikimedia Commons)


Jardin du Palais-Royal









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vevi/2459545011/


Jardin des Plantes









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zagreusfm/4388152830/


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

The most beautiful city in the world :applause:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Wonderful pics :applause:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Wonderful Paris!


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Impressive! So many architectural landmark! Truly deserves to be labelled as a beautiful city.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for your comments :cheers:


Château de Ferrières









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archipel2005/160238069/


City Hall









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaingillet/3563711303/


La Géode









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katchooo/4530703874/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

La Défense









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4757864615/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sense92/3492979893/










wargenta (Panoramio)


----------



## ludometz (Dec 28, 2008)

really stunning pictures


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Glittering glass buildings, intricate historical buildings, wide avenues, beautiful parks, name it Paris has them all!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos about the city of Paris kay: just great...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zagreusfm/4650319326/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomflem/3613574399/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hen-magonza/4202282545/in/set-72157623042006218/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Petit Palais*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feuilllu/1657164073/in/set-104841/


*Hotel Biron*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mathieufrancoisdubertrand/3554560549/in/photostream/


*Palais de justice*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4179281199/in/set-72157622713851205/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Hôtel Carnavalet*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piero/194725541/in/photostream/


*Hôtel de Sully*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zagreusfm/4604331788/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 101 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 118 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 148 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 151 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 152 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 147 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 126 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 129 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 123 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 181 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 179 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

LTQ 164 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

PAC 115 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

PAC 100 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

PAC 104 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

PAC 102 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

PAC 101 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

PAC 109 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tour Eiffel from Tour Maine-Montparnasse by gingerwhiskers, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

View from Tour Maine-Montparnasse by gingerwhiskers, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

from Tour Maine-Montparnasse by gingerwhiskers, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

from Tour Maine-Montparnasse by gingerwhiskers, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Montparnasse Cemetery from Tour Maine-Montparnasse by gingerwhiskers, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

paris from the sky by jeremy.sallee, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

paris 2010 120 by datadabbler, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris Cafe by Mr. Mystery, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Disney Land Paris Main Street at night by Mitch.Montana, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7lfKe8OlTY by Eleanor Frances Bridget Bell, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris by go2bob, on Flickr


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

What a special place this is!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Paris Louvre*


Paris Louvre by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Paris Opéra Garnier*


Paris Opéra Garnier by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Paris Notre Dame*


Paris Notre Dame by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Paris Quais de la Seine*


Paris Quais de la Seine by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Sur les toits de Paris.*


Roofs of Paris by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Paris Sacré Coeur*


Paris Sacré Coeur by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Paris Conciergerie and the Seine river.*


Paris Conciergerie by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Paris Samaritaine*


Paris Samaritaine by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris by Reiku81, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

J'S2 PARIS I'll be back soon I swear HAHAHAHA


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*La Defense Panorama*


Untitled by romie_pelle, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Musée du Louvre - Paris*


Musée du Louvre - Paris, France november 2010 - 360° panorama 73 Mpx by Lennert van den Boom, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*View from IM Arabe*


View from IM Arabe - Paris by gizzaa, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

I love the "La Defense" of the modern Paris. The gargoyles of the old Paris...


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris @ Night by dominikf, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris by Night by L'Abominable Homme de Rires, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*La Defense*


Paris-La defense , Skyline Panorama by gasdub, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris cafe' by ♀Μøỳαл_Bгεлл♂I'LL BE BACK MARCH 6TH, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - Café Montmartre by Coldpix - AWAY, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - Café "Le Vrai Paris", Rue des Abbesses by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - Rue Audran by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - La Place Blanche by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - La Place Blanche et le Moulin Rouge by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - Place des Pyramides by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - Rue d'Argenteuil by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - Rue de la Bourse by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - Rue du Quatre Septembre by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

I'm breathless!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ Thanks, Paris is charming :cheers:


Paris - Eglise Saint-Eustache by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


Paris - Rue Montmartre by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


Paris - Rue de Rome by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


Paris - Le Musée d'Orsay by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


Paris - Opéra by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

000036 s by Yan.Chen, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Aerial View of Paris by tinalim88, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

mind how you go in 2011 by autumngold2, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - Jardin des Tuileries by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris - Monument pour la Paix by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Reflection in a Golden Eye by Gilderic, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Temple Of Love, Petit Trianon, Versailles by Marquise de Merteuil, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rooftops above the main courtyard, Versailles by Marquise de Merteuil, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Versailes aisle, December 2010 by Marquise de Merteuil, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Apollo stuck in ice by Marquise de Merteuil, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Petit Trianon, Versailles by Marquise de Merteuil, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

La Defense from the Eiffel Tower Panorama by emmydukai, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

PANORAMA LA DEFENSE PARIS by Pasc_Lem, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tour Effeil Champ de Mars Montparnasse by yves_brodsky_3, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris Panorama, Eiffel Tower HDR by martinsoler, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

On the pathway leaving Petit Trianon, Château de Versailles, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Entrance gate to the Petit Trianon, Château de Versailles, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Temple of Love, near the Petit Trianon, Château de Versailles, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

View towards the front gate of Petit Trianon, Château de Versailles, France by fmpgoh, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

PARIS_FEB 2011Victory Arch- (62) by thanhhoa_vu, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

PARIS_FEB 2011inside Paris' Mayor bldg - (23) by thanhhoa_vu, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_3343 by Jessso, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_3329 by Jessso, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*La Defense*

VUE SUR LA DEFENSE by JFLOUSTIQUE, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

La tour Gan Eurocourtage by bruno.astorg, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Le complexe Coeur de la Défense a la nuit tombante by bruno.astorg, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Eifelturm Paris Nacht HDR by daoptika, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris skyline by masroor saleem, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

DSC_0613 by D©Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bassin de l'Arsenal, Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

DSC_0573 by D©Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

DSC_0574 by D©Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos about Paris, SO143... :cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Aerial view Paris by BeachcomberCo, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Le Tour Eiffel by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Le Tour Eiffel by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris from the Air by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris from the Air by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris from Above by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris from Above by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris from the Air by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris from Above by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Arche de la défense by PanaTomix, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_0046 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_0045 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_0043 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_0032 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_0025 by djustou, on Flickr


IMG_0028 by djustou, on Flickr


IMG_0026 by djustou, on Flickr


IMG_0020 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_0097 by djustou, on Flickr


IMG_0088 by djustou, on Flickr


IMG_0133 by djustou, on Flickr


IMG_0132 by djustou, on Flickr


IMG_0142 by djustou, on Flickr


IMG_0144 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_0057 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

QUAI de GRENELLE by Marylise Doctrinal, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

the dog who smokes by zoetnet, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris by night by PawelLitwinski, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

<number 1>Just get back from "holiday" and have a horrible day today ~~ 2.14.2011 by joe_joe94114, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Trocadero | Paris by Pola Damonte, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

La Defense by gichristof, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_0062 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_0055 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_0066 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_9816 by djustou, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jonathan on holidays in Paris... by HervelineG, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Untitled by Leighvix, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Paris by 0=I=0, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Seine by 0=I=0, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Untitled by Leighvix, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Untitled by Leighvix, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Untitled by Leighvix, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Untitled by Leighvix, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Untitled by Leighvix, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Le Tour Eiffel by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rue de Rivoli by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

At the Mona Lisa 1 by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Opera de Paris Garnier by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Opera de Paris Garnier by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Opera de Paris Garnier by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Montmartre Panorama by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur / Montmartre by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Les Jardins du Luxembourg by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Paris, Sunset by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Place Vendôme by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Place de l'Opera by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Château de Versailles by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Le Panthéon by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Opéra de Paris Garnier by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Eiffel Tower - wide angle by Reb M.K., on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by Reb M.K., on Flickr


La Défense by Reb M.K., on Flickr


sp-1179-bewerkt.jpg by Sjaak Priester, on Flickr


sp-1188-bewerkt.jpg by Sjaak Priester, on Flickr


Opéra de Paris Garnier by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Paris by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Château de Versailles by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rive Gauche by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Paris, Sunset by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Jardin des Tuileries by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


 Île de la Cité by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Paris Facade by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Hotel de Ville by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Les Quatre temps - La Défense by OctaveMouret, on Flickr


La Défense by Tim_92, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

La Défense by Tim_92, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Hôtel de Sully*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zagreusfm/4604331788/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomflem/4680159578/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pont-Neuf*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quinnmckee/432564937/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quentin-m/5456975654/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4573257598/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephanemissier/1735294358/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Place Dauphine*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5345755085/in/photostream/


*Hôpital Saint-Louis*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddtmmm/4932205552/in/photostream/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5739534


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Hôtel Tubeuf*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4223266


*Place des Vosges*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomflem/3611119819/in/set-72157619421408977/


More Henri IV / Louis XIII styles:posts # 53 & 54


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Louvre - Pavillon de Flore*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3998503335/in/photostream/


*Versailles*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timnliz/4728863173/in/set-72157624224639659/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Hôtel de Beauvais*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/optimieron/4707070248/in/photostream/


*Hôtel de Lamoignon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mathieufrancoisdubertrand/2927395654/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Hôtel Carnavalet*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/3433289351/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piero/194725541/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pitié-Salpétrière Hospital*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastien_vigneau/229857236/in/photostream/


*Val-de-Grâce Church*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/florian3926/4574312331/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kubusia/4964513646/in/photostream/


Inner courtyard









http://www.flickr.com/photos/campra/4784357760/in/photostream/


The view from the terrace









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanguyherve/5360037837/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cité de l'architecture et du patrimoine*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gael/2790950490/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dalbera/1569370575/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ada21/4991647712/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

:cheers2:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Bagnolet









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zagreusfm/4354109756/in/photostream/


Courbevoie









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4756693765/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Isoré








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tofz4u/476042996/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/533831670/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonread_3/4732468055/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jan_k/262092701/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayoumali/461403435/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/denejac/3263896084/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolotode/2935028987/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolotode/2935694070/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krakoss/5505212239/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_269/2446808258/in/photostream/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39760181









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drsylvain/5551347284/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lapplecafe/5236818751/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tselva/1403545582/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lapplecafe/3687055831/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomflem/4684732507/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rokashi/4820857915/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34983670


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/5305910949/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurentkronental/5553432379/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2976058844/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thepretender/3113365902/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Straight Up! by Amaury Henderick, on Flickr


Feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2011 sur le sites de la Tour Eiffel et du Trocadéro à Paris vu de la Tour Montparnasse - Fireworks on Eiffel Tower par y.caradec, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Grand Palais*


20110525_026 par deakjim, sur Flickr


Le Grand Palais par kstofe, sur Flickr


Panorama Grand Palais par Anne_Seb_Yoann, sur Flickr


Exposition "Monumenta" 2011 au Grand Palais. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Petit Palais*


The Petite Palais by Bob Carpenter, on Flickr


cour intérieur, Petit Palais par Feuillu, sur Flickr


*Palais de la découverte*


palais de la decouverte, paris par PARIS2e, sur Flickr



Palais de la découverte big par mtoo, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Cirque d'Hiver (1852), Paris par Uncle Lynx, sur Flickr


Façade des anciens magasins Dufayel par Pixoeil, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Jessso, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

2008.11.11.31 Paris - Bd des Italiens la maison Dorée (1839) par alainmichot93, sur Flickr


The Golden House par SandrineT, sur Flickr


Paris by night by L'Abominable Homme de Rires, on Flickr


Theatre de la Renaissance by DaGes, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Place des Vosges*


221/365 par sarahgraham7, sur Flickr


*Buttes-Chaumont*


Buttes Chaumont par AlbertoS., sur Flickr


*Promenade Plantée*


IMG_1623_DxO_RAW par (ray9) ;o), sur Flickr



Sans titre de par Laura em Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bagatelle Park*


Parc de Bagatelle par fabnol, sur Flickr


*Carrousel Garden*


Escena en Paris par Eivisso, sur Flickr


*Tuileries Garden*


tuileries par Jennie Filer Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Place du marché Sainte-Catherine, Paris, 2004 par sacoped, sur Flickr



Cour saint-Emilion par claude.lina, sur Flickr



DSC 0093 par Richard Ying, sur Flickr



SAM_8343 par jplemar31, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome updates.....thanks.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

You're welcome :cheers:


summer is back in the city ? par kimdokhac, sur Flickr


La Grande Arche par Wilm!, sur Flickr


La Défense 553 sous le Grand Arche, la toile, l'acier et le verre par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

la défense par pat lechner, sur Flickr


vu de ma fenêtre par GUY DUBLET, sur Flickr


Toiturophile_07 par ivanguilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos charpentier; you should visit and my photo thread about Paris some day...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris Marche des Fiertés (Gay Pride) 2011*



250611 GAY PRIDE PARIS 2011 GABRIEL PHOTOGRAPHE 077 par gabrielphotographe, sur Flickr



250611 GAY PRIDE PARIS 2011 GABRIEL PHOTOGRAPHE 162 par gabrielphotographe, sur Flickr



ho happy day ... par tdscosp, sur Flickr



Marche des fiertés Paris juin 2011 par sylvie fondacci, sur Flickr



Gay Pride Marche des fiertés lesbiennes, gay, bi et transexuells. A Paris le 2011/06/25. xavier de Torres. par Xavier de torres, sur Flickr



Grotesque grannies par Olivier Daaram Jollant, sur Flickr



marche_fiertes-1 par Pier F, sur Flickr



DSC_7856 par tdscosp, sur Flickr



Marche des Fiertés par Scamelot, sur Flickr



DSC_9082 par Lightreaver, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Gay Pride 2011 6393 par jyemji, sur Flickr



No Need Of Women ! par Anthoptic Photography, sur Flickr



Gay Pride par dprezat, sur Flickr



Grrrrr par Stuart-Lee, sur Flickr



Marche des Fiertés LGBT Paris 2011 par Bertrand CHAMBARLHAC, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Gay Pride par dprezat, sur Flickr



The Ecstacy par Stuart-Lee, sur Flickr



Spotted par Stuart-Lee, sur Flickr



Kiss Kiss Kiss par Stuart-Lee, sur Flickr



GayPride Paris 2011 par dgpg, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

sourriante par tdscosp, sur Flickr



Gay Pride par dprezat, sur Flickr



IMG_6054 (Copier) par lgbt2011, sur Flickr



_DSC6241 par streetgeneration.fr, sur Flickr



IMG_2263 par FSGL, sur Flickr



Gay Pride Marche des fiertés lesbiennes, gay, bi et transexuells. A Paris le 2011/06/25. xavier de Torres. par Xavier de torres, sur Flickr



Let the Light In par Stuart-Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Aluminium par Cohiba Jack, sur Flickr



Jardin atlantique par besopha, sur Flickr



SansTitre_10 par Clément Guillaume, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Place de catalogne - Paris par Jean Pinon, sur Flickr



Projet Paris Rive Gauche - Ar Men par urb_mtl, sur Flickr



Projet Paris Rive Gauche - Quartier Masséna Nord par urb_mtl, sur Flickr


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

Awesome photos! I hope to make it to Paris in the near future.


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

Charming París by OmarD, on Flickr


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Hello, 





































Paris - Album


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Suburbs*


*Saint-Ouen*


st ouen par Nicolas Oran, sur Flickr


*Sèvres*


Les côteaux de Sêvres depuis la tour Horizon, Zac Seguin à Boulogne-Billancourt 3 par paspog, sur Flickr


*Arcueil*


arcueil-eglise-web1600x953 par joachimdubalay, sur Flickr


*Villeneuve-le-Roi*


Villeneuve le Roi par besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Châtillon*


Le calme par besopha, sur Flickr



Le centre ville par besopha, sur Flickr


*Antony*


Ruelle par besopha, sur Flickr



Immeuble par besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Rue Chernoviz - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr



Paris, Rue Réaumur by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr



FELIX POTIN par Ostrevent59, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

P3030019 par Akieboy, sur Flickr



rue de Dijon, Paris 12e par Jamie Barras, sur Flickr



Avenue Ledru-Rollin, Paris 12e par Jamie Barras, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

© jascbis http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37348101



rue Censier, Paris 5e par Jamie Barras, sur Flickr



Les Grands Magasins A Réaumur par Jamie Barras, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Bo-z-Arts façade by the Champ de Mars par SandrineT, sur Flickr



5 Avenue VanDyck par SandrineT, sur Flickr



5 Avenue VanDyck, entrance par SandrineT, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

61 rue de Monceau par SandrineT, sur Flickr



Façade on Rue Rembrandt par SandrineT, sur Flickr



12 rue de l'Assomption par SandrineT, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vachalcade*


Vachalcade de Montmartre par joriavlis, sur Flickr


Paris. The miss! par lalie sorbet, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lavagem da Madalena*


2011-09-18-41749.jpg par Carsten Saager, sur Flickr


Bresil ! par CollardGreens, sur Flickr


Lavage des marches de la Madeleine (3753) par Comment vous dire ?, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Technoparade*


Techno Parade 2011 par StreetEvents.fr, sur Flickr


IMG_0982mail par Podiums et Coulisses, sur Flickr


Techno Parade 2011 par Katrox, sur Flickr


Gas mask par leskenazi, sur Flickr


Crushed too par Frère Jacques, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

2011 France Puteaux La Défense EF24-105mm f-4L IS USM 0201 par loic80l, sur Flickr


Paris - La Défense par [email protected], sur Flickr


Sans titre de par nobodinoz, sur Flickr


la-defense-grande-arche-cnit-1 (www.arnaudfrichphoto.com) par vlefort2003, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris Sera Toujours Paris 018 par Cycle the Ghost Round, sur Flickr


Paris rue Daguerre 11 cave Péret par paspog, sur Flickr


Paris rue Daguerre 12 Fromagerie Vacroux et Fils depuis 1949 par paspog, sur Flickr


fromagerie par Just Tory, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Londres par Groume, sur Flickr


Paris XXième arrondissement 1 les chateaux d'eau de Belleville rue du Télégraphe par paspog, sur Flickr


IMG_3130 par jetwashphotos.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris rue Etienne Dolet une terrasse de café par paspog, sur Flickr



café parisien par MomentaryShutter, sur Flickr



L'Ete en Pente Douce par kdsims, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Scène de vie parisienne. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


SAM_8501 par jplemar31, sur Flickr


busker in Paris par Elyse Chia, sur Flickr


/ par fm94, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vélorution*


Space Invader PA_999 feat. la Vélorution par tofz4u, sur Flickr


Vélorution2011 (11) par Aurelynx, sur Flickr


Vélorution2011 (8) par Aurelynx, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Vélorution Universelle Paris (2 Juillet 2011) par tofz4u, sur Flickr


Vélorution2011 (14) par Aurelynx, sur Flickr


Vélorution Universelle Paris (2 Juillet 2011) par tofz4u, sur Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

great pics especially this pano


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

especially as the bird's eye views of La Défense are rare.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Galerie de Beaujolais * Palais-Royal * Paris par sistereden2, sur Flickr


New York or Paris ? par Frmus : My Proper Photographic's Feelings, sur Flickr


marche surveillée par ptitfennec, sur Flickr


Black Sunset par Eric Faussabry, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris by night 155 par eFranÃ§ois , sur Flickr


Paris vue de la Butte-Montmartre par romvi, sur Flickr


Wallace par Groume, sur Flickr


Immobilité par yarzou, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Instantané sur les quais de Seine. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


Mouettes Canal Ourcq Paris 19è par gelinh, sur Flickr



Paris sunset Seine par Sethgo, sur Flickr


Instantané sur les quais de Seine. par Barry O Carroll Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Franprix par sabi eyes, sur Flickr


Place de la Sorbonne par Peter Black AM, sur Flickr



Louvre Garens Tree lined par ashworth_rich, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

L'église Saint-Germain de Charonne par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


0635 Paris July2008_Rue Andre Antoine, Montmartre par One man's perspectives, sur Flickr


/ par fm94, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Rue Michal par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Ruelle par Antonio Sanchez Garrido, sur Flickr


Cour Lhomme par drip&ju, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Cour d'Alsace-Lorraine par Bee.girl, sur Flickr









Cité Fleurie 13ème (1), by Pierre (Picasaweb)


Entre-deux par domhorus, sur Flickr


----------



## amo_porto (Oct 10, 2010)

charpentier said:


> Black Sunset par Eric Faussabry, sur Flickr


I'm in love with this pic... :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely pic....:cheers2:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheers:


Rue Crémieux, petit coin de Paradis par marie_astier, sur Flickr


PARIS, Passage Saint Paul, 75004 par bazoftforever, sur Flickr


Passage des postes... par Le Maître Zen, eclectic, hybrid, labyrinthic..., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

à Paris par Yann Charles, sur Flickr


Courtyard ave d'Ivry Paris 75013 par deuxponts, sur Flickr


Impasse Deligny par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Cour intérieure - village de Charonne par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Passage Quellard par penelope22, sur Flickr


Hôtel des Écoles (cour) par Weingarten, sur Flickr









Rue de la Folie Méricourt 11ème (2) L'accès, by Pierre (Picasaweb)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Butte aux Cailles, Paris par Elyse Chia, sur Flickr


Parijs: Rue de Cinq Diamants par Astrid Sibbes, sur Flickr


0688 Paris July2008_On Rue de l'Abreuvoir, Montmartre par One man's perspectives, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris XIII par lolo0206, sur Flickr


Rue Irénée Blanc par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Le Marais par ZdArock, sur Flickr


----------



## Harriboman (Dec 9, 2011)

great photos!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

beautiful pics, merci :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ You're welcome 


Tour of the Parisian architecture through the ages.

In summary:

Page 19: Middle Ages
Page 20: Renaissance 
Page 21: Henri IV / Louis XIII style 
Pages 22 & 23 : Baroque
Page 23: Classical, Neoclassical
Page 24: Early 19th century 
Page 25: Mid 19th century, Beaux-Arts
Page 26 : Beaux-Arts
Page 27 : Art Nouveau, Art Déco




Galeries Lafayette - Paris par SergeK , sur Flickr



Blue Hour on La Samaritaine | DRI par David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, sur Flickr


Art nouveau facade, La samaritaine, Paris par j.labrado, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Castel Béranger, main door par SandrineT, sur Flickr


Art Nouveau door, 151 rue de Grenelle par SandrineT, sur Flickr


29 ave Rapp par PatrickJWallace, sur Flickr


29 ave Rapp par PatrickJWallace, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Villa Berthe (la Hublotière) [1896]- Le Vesinet par RUAMPS ©, sur Flickr


IMG_1298 Immeuble Jassedé par thomas alan, sur Flickr


Castel Béranger, interior courtyard par SandrineT, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

10 rue Agar par SandrineT, sur Flickr


11 rue François Millet par SandrineT, sur Flickr


15 Avenue Perrichont, Jugenstil façade par SandrineT, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

France - Paris - Pantheon sepia par Darrell Godliman, sur Flickr


Église Notre-Dame de Lorette et Basilique du Sacré-Cœur. par -atsu4-, sur Flickr


ESTATUA EIFFEL (EXTERIORES PALACIO DE CHAILLOT) - PARÍS- par Sigurd66, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sans titre de par Aurélien75, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par MO 75, sur Flickr


Le chat de la rue des glycines . par Thibaut Lafaye, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris, viewed through posterizing, sepia and solarizing. Love it. par jenny8lee, sur Flickr


Caryatides par j. kunst, sur Flickr


Our Lady of Paris par d.p.Hetteix, sur Flickr


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

New Pictures of Paris









New Pictures of Paris









New Pictures of Paris









New Pictures of Paris









New Pictures of Paris









New Pictures of Paris


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Hôpital Hôtel Dieu, Paris par Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, sur Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris par ï£¿ pifou95 ï£¿, sur Flickr


P6263527 par Ami ♥, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

ECOLE DES BEAUX ARTS par marsupilami92, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ladyous/5161103421/in/photostream/


DSCN1533 par TomFlemming, sur Flickr


Cour d'Honneur at Les Invalides par d.p.Hetteix, sur Flickr


St Sulpice Fountain par crystalseas, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris, Jardin des Tuileries par Calinore, sur Flickr


tuileries, place de la concorde and arc de triomphe par Jennie Filer Photography, sur Flickr


Place St-Sulpice par MomentaryShutter, sur Flickr


les halles and rue montmartre par Jennie Filer Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sacré Coeur [Explore] par Haaghun - Follow me on 500px /G+, sur Flickr


View From Sacré Coeur Montmartre par Frmus : My Proper Photographic's Feelings, sur Flickr


Sunset sur la Défense par Christophe Bailleux Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Façade du Quai d'Orsay par francediplomatie, sur Flickr


227_Paris, XVIeme arrondissement, maison d'Honoré de Balzac par Calinore, sur Flickr


Belleville par ★iPh4n70M★, sur Flickr


Pont Alexandre III par Calinore, sur Flickr


----------



## ludometz (Dec 28, 2008)

your pictures are always very beautiful
congratulation


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

L'Arc par Allard One, sur Flickr


paris par ♥beryl, sur Flickr


capsule temporelle par maybemaq, sur Flickr


.........Louvre Facade Statues par Marcia Salviato, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Ceiling of the Louvre par *Big Brother Backpacking*, sur Flickr


Untitled par TrevinC, sur Flickr


Le Panthéon par y.caradec, sur Flickr


Squared Diamond par Philipp Klinger Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sans titre de par Guillaume Lemoine, sur Flickr


/\/\/ par Zork[Yy], sur Flickr


A par Amziane, sur Flickr


Geometry par ★iPh4n70M★, sur Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

my pics


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

ok not bad)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Streets of Paris par G.Perretto (OFF), sur Flickr


Rue Montorgeuil - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Exterior courtyard, Pompidou Centre par Uncle Lynx, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Le réveil du dragon 6/11 par mamnic47, sur Flickr


Latin Quarter - Paris, France.  par evanshay, sur Flickr


255_Paris, IIeme arrondissement par Calinore, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

PARIS ST MICHEL ET ALENTOURS-6 par Julien Pearly, sur Flickr


Paris, Passage du Grand Cerf par Calinore, sur Flickr


les aimants par Jennie Filer Photography, sur Flickr


Waiting in the evening sun par LeWaggis, sur Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

paris looks like one of those southern european cities and those streets look similar to the ones in madrd.


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

SO143 said:


> paris looks like one of those southern european cities


Which ones ?


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

tikiturf said:


> Which ones ?


well i said that based on many aspects like weather, people, architecture, shops, streets, etc. can't be specific tho.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

if you want examples, check these pics 



charpentier said:


> Streets of Paris par G.Perretto (OFF), sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rue Montorgeuil - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr
> ...


reminds me of madrid :smug: (forget the eiffiel tower in the first pic)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Weather ? It depends.


Umbrella Day in Paris par Nico Geerlings, sur Flickr


cafe patrons, undeterred by monsoon par Jennie Filer Photography, sur Flickr


In Paris, even when it rains it shines par tyeve, sur Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ great some more of my pics


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Tour of the Parisian architecture through the ages.

In summary:

Page 19: Middle Ages
Page 20: Renaissance 
Page 21: Henri IV / Louis XIII style 
Pages 22 & 23 : Baroque
Page 23: Classical, Neoclassical
Page 24: Early 19th century 
Page 25: Mid 19th century, Beaux-Arts
Page 26 : Beaux-Arts
Page 27 & 28 : Art Nouveau, Art Déco


*Hôtel Nissim de Camondo*, built in 1912


Hôtel de Camondo par SandrineT, sur Flickr


Salon des Huet, detail par SandrineT, sur Flickr


DSCN2059 par TomFlemming, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Maison La Roche-Jeanneret*, 1924



Maison La Roche by Le Corbusier and Pierre Jeanneret par pov_steve, sur Flickr


Maison La Roche, gallery par SandrineT, sur Flickr


Maison La Roche by Le Corbusier and Pierre Jeanneret par pov_steve, sur Flickr


Maisons La Roche-Jeanneret par FADB, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Atelier Lipchitz & Miestchaninoff*, 1925


Ateliers Lipchitz & Miestchaninoff [1924-25]- Boulogne-Billancourt par RUAMPS ©, sur Flickr

*Villa Savoye*, 1928


Villa Savoye (les heures claires) [1928-31]- Poissy par RUAMPS ©, sur Flickr



Villa Savoye par FADB, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Immeuble Molitor*, 1934


Immeuble Molitor - Appartement de Le Corbusier par FADB, sur Flickr

*Church of Elisabethville*


Eglise Sainte Thérèse de l'Enfant Jésus, Elisabethville par Iain McLauchlan, sur Flickr


Eglise Sainte Thérèse de l'Enfant Jésus, Elisabethville par Iain McLauchlan, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

7 rue Lebouis, Paris XIV par Yvette Gauthier, sur Flickr


91-93 Quai d'Orsay par SandrineT, sur Flickr


Immeuble rue Franklin- Paris XVIe par RUAMPS ©, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

38 rue Greuze, Hector Guimard, 1928 par SandrineT, sur Flickr


Studio building (ateliers d'artistes) [1926]- Paris XVIe par RUAMPS ©, sur Flickr


Architecture religieuse parisienne. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Ancien ministère de l’air [1934]- Paris XVe par RUAMPS ©, sur Flickr


Façadisme (Cinema le Crimée, Météore [1939])- Paris XIXe par RUAMPS ©, sur Flickr


Art Deco original at 11 Avenue Franco-Russe par SandrineT, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palais de Tokyo*


Nomiya par Chiel Knigge, sur Flickr


Paris skateboard au Musée d'Art Moderne 3 par paspog, sur Flickr


*Palais d'Iéna*


Paris_934 par CharlieBrigante, sur Flickr


Coupole du Palais d'Iéna par KaourDen, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palais de Chaillot*


Reflections at Palais de Chaillot par jssutt, sur Flickr



Palais de Chaillot from the Eiffel Tower par jane_sanders, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

P1190230 par tsaaby, sur Flickr


PARIS PARC MONTSOURIS-10 par Julien Pearly, sur Flickr


place des voges par Jennie Filer Photography, sur Flickr


Stairs along the Seine, Paris par Uncle Lynx, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Jardin des Tuileries (FRANCE, Paris) © K Alexander par Kalexander2010, sur Flickr


pique-nique au parc de sceaux. 2011 par le petit photographe, sur Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg par MomentaryShutter, sur Flickr


----------



## Silent soul (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, only now I realized how Paris is beautiful!!! There are many amazing photos! :nuts:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

250_Shopping à Paris par Calinore, sur Flickr


Marché aux livres anciens par Marmontel, sur Flickr


bookshop in old meet market par tsaaby, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

261_Paris, Restauration par Calinore, sur Flickr


brouilly au verre par Pig's Pixels, sur Flickr


Cornélien le choix ? par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Rue Mouffetard - could our LCBO learn about presentation? par hhewer, sur Flickr


Dalloyau , Paris France par Fraigo, sur Flickr


Les petits Mitrons : After the Omelet , the Dessert !!! par pifou2010, sur Flickr


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Silent soul said:


> Wow, only now I realized how Paris is beautiful!!! There are many amazing photos! :nuts:


Another victim of the Brit propaganda :lol:


----------



## Silent soul (Nov 17, 2010)

hseugut said:


> Another victim of the Brit propaganda :lol:


What are you speaking about?  What is the Brit propaganda?


----------



## TimeAndTide (Nov 28, 2010)

Silent soul said:


> What are you speaking about?  What is the Brit propaganda?


1000 years of war between France and England.


----------



## Silent soul (Nov 17, 2010)

TimeAndTide said:


> 1000 years of war between France and England.


AA! No, I'm not a victim of it)) Simply only yesterday I found this thread and surprised at the large number of beautiful photos of the city. I have never been to Paris, but I wish one day I'll visit it.


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Louvre Museum*





































*City Hall of Paris*










*Opera Garnier of Paris*














































*Paris by night*



















*Galeries Lafayette*


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Petit Palais*










*Alexander III Bridge/Grand Palais/Invalides*





































*Grande Arche de la Defense*










*La Defense*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Silent soul said:


> AA! No, I'm not a victim of it)) Simply only yesterday I found this thread and surprised at the large number of beautiful photos of the city. I have never been to Paris, but I wish one day I'll visit it.


That's right, there are so many subjects and many ways to photograph. The statuary, for example:


Chiesa Inglese - Dettaglio par Martina Caruso, sur Flickr


4 - 28 septembre 2009 Paris Notre-Dame Rosace et balcon de la Vierge par melina1965, sur Flickr


Statuaire du Jardin du Luxembourg, été indien. par clairefontaine1212, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris-152 par Robin Pronk, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier par Steph.Rev, sur Flickr


Auguste Dumont's Génie de la Liberté par markprime, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Louvre*, classic shot:


Old & New par Christophe Kiciak, sur Flickr


Unusual:


O [_] O O au Louvre par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


Un couloir au Louvre par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

End of the tour of the Parisian architecture through the ages:

*Building Tour Montparnasse*











Paris par Mac.Callahan, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The BNF*, National Library


BNF par Olympe B., sur Flickr


*Ministry of Economy*


Ministère de l'Économie(Bercy) par Elena Logovatovsky, sur Flickr


*Stade de France*


Stade de France - 1 par FredM., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cité des sciences et de l'industrie.*


La Geode par "Olga", sur Flickr


La Geode_1 par mowreg, sur Flickr


Blue lagoon par Alphatest74, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par zouSi, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Building La Défense*


*La Défense*, 1950


La Défense 1950 (3) par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


*1961*


La Défense 1961 (2) par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


*La Défense*, 1972

La Défense 1972 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


*1980*


La Défense 1980 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Grande Arche, 1989*


Construction Grande Arche 1988-1990 (1) par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr











*2001*


La Défense vue du ciel 2001 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


*Tour Granite*, view from Nanterre, 2007









Andalior (Wikimedia commons)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Building First, 2009*


La Défense par isayx3, sur Flickr


*View from the Grande Arche, 2010*


France - Paris - La Defense - View from the Grande Arche par Darrell Godliman, sur Flickr


*2011*


DSC_0574 par D©Bloom, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Pictures from: http://www.urban-exploration.com/


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Amazing pics of La Défense in the past !


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Here, the view of the north-west suburbs of Paris and a part of La Défense from the top of the Tour First.

http://www.urban-exploration.com/



forms par my lala, sur Flickr


Palais Omnisports de Paris-Bercy par tPaK007, sur Flickr


Paris théâtre des Abbesses 2 par paspog, sur Flickr


Paris, Institut du Monde Arabe 112 avec la structure éphémère de Zaha Hadid par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

IMG_1999 par EricFirley, sur Flickr


Projet Paris Rive Gauche - Quartier Masséna Nord par urb_mtl, sur Flickr









by KLEFER (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sans titre de par nobodinoz, sur Flickr


La Défense par Hannes R, sur Flickr


CSA par h de c, sur Flickr


/ par tristanlb, sur Flickr


cho-cho kola par jegeor, sur Flickr


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Insane


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Statue of Liberty in Paris*


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

KiffKiff said:


> *Galeries Lafayette*


Galeries Lafayette mall at Monparnasse tower is a joke to this original one :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Old Montmartre: Le Moulin de la Galette (c.1909) par postaletrice, sur Flickr


Moulin de la Galette, Montmartre, Paris, France par tpanfil, sur Flickr


montmartre - moulin par 123giorgio, sur Flickr


Montmartre Restaurant par Jean-Jacques Boileau, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

street in st germain par Jennie Filer Photography, sur Flickr


In Between Days - Montmartre, Paris par BeersandBeans, sur Flickr


Golden suburb par Yo from Paris, sur Flickr


Eglise Saint-Étienne du Mont par y.caradec, sur Flickr


----------



## lebleuet (Feb 22, 2011)

Glorious Paris.


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Carnaval tropical de Paris, 2011*


Carnaval Tropical - 2011'07'03 - (547) par Allaunay, sur Flickr


10e édition du Carnaval tropical de Paris 2011 par Funimax, sur Flickr


Ka'Raïb Gagny par Justrod Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Carnaval Tropical de Paris par Gwenaël Piaser, sur Flickr


Carnaval de Paris - 2011'03'06 - (165) par Allaunay, sur Flickr


Carnaval Tropical de Paris par Gwenaël Piaser, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

La Reine Mère of the Tropical Parade 2011 par Greg PFISTER's photography, sur Flickr


Porcelaine par zebrazoma, sur Flickr


Brésil par zebrazoma, sur Flickr


"La reine du carnaval" par ℰloy ℛICARDEZ ℒUNA, sur Flickr


carnaval tropical 165 par Seb RE, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Love street par sabi eyes, sur Flickr









Rue de L'Université VII ème, by Pierre (Picasaweb)


17072011-_MG_8387 par AkiraleShiba, sur Flickr


Square des Peupliers 02 par Umbro Luparelli, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Square René le Gall par Chenu_y, sur Flickr


Musee de la Vie Romantique. Paris par deuxponts, sur Flickr


Rue Saint-Julien-le-Pauvre par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

*Some (a lot) of my pics *

Eiffel Tower :


Reflection par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La tour Eiffel et la Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Eiffel by night par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Panam-rama-nuit_3 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

_20.02.12_ - Album









_20.02.12_ - Album









_20.02.12_ - Album









_20.02.12_ - Album









_20.02.12_ - Album


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Sans titre de par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris vu du ciel par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

XVIeme / / XVeme par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris - Tour Eiffel par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris vu du ciel par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

CBD - Paris - La Défense :


Le Top 4 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris vu du ciel par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Centre d'affaire de Paris - La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


 par [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/co1nco1n/]Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

La défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Sunset @ la défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Louvre Museum


Le Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le louvre by night par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Le Louvre et ses pyramides par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre - La Joconde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Cours intérieure du louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Sacré Coeur :


La Basilique du Sacré Coeur de Montmartre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Basilique du Sacré Coeur par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Grand Palais :


Le Grand Palais par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Les Invalides :


Les Invalides par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Les Invalides par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Ecole Militaire par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Notre-Dame de Paris :


Notre Dame de Paris par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Notre Dame de Panam par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris by night - Notre Dame de Paris par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Notre-dame par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Place de la concorde


Sans titre de par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Place de la Condorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Place de la concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine place de la concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Fontaine Place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine Place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine Place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine Place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Arc de Triomphe


Arc De Triomphe par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Champs Elysées par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Champs Elysées par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris - Arc de Triomphe par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## Co1nCo1n (Feb 21, 2012)

Random :


Peugeot 404 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Front de Seine par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


District 13 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris - Opéra Garnier par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Les rives de seine par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Musée Beaubourg par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La petite soeur par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr

That's all Folks 

Hope you enjoyed the share.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Co1nCo1n said:


> Champs Elysées par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


I wish we could have permernant plantation on Champs Elysees like this :cheers::cheers: traffic to be put underground


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

That would be a great thing to do if only it where not that expensive


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

if the French really wants it I think France can affort it and that would be a great legacy of modern time in addition to Miterrance Library or Louver glass pyramid


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Institut Océanographique de Paris - Album


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and romantic Paris, thanks for the wonderful photos...:cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

DSC_1016 by SO143!, on Flickr


DSC_1003 by SO143!, on Flickr


DSC_0974 by SO143!, on Flickr


DSC_0989 by SO143!, on Flickr


DSC_0929 by SO143!, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Paris XIIIe, Août 2012 - Album









Métro de Paris, Février 2012 - Album









Montmartre, Décembre 2011 - Album


----------

